# Pete Pranica and Nick (not Steve) Jones gone?



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

*Pete Pranica and Steve Jones gone?*

That according to Oregonlive.com...Now this summer is getting rough!!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Who are we going to replace them with?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I didn't see Steve Jones mentioned. I saw Nick Jones...

Ed O.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Errm...Sorry, but who are they ? :uhoh:


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

There goes our TV broadcasters. I'll miss the Snapper and Pete. Steve has been with the organization for ever.

Farewell


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> I didn't see Steve Jones mentioned. I saw Nick Jones...
> 
> Ed O.


Maybe it's a typo? I mean, who the heck is Nick Jones? and why would they mention him?


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Errm...Sorry, but who are they ? :uhoh:


Our Announcers.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> 
> Maybe it's a typo? I mean, who the heck is Nick Jones? and why would they mention him?


I dunno... I thought YOU guys knew who he was. I don't pay that close of attention to Blazers broadcasters and behind-the-scenes guys.

Man, if it's Snapper: we're going to see some L4L fireworks!

Ed O.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

LoL probably. Maybe we should remove the topic for L4L sake?

jk


Q.Rich


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Not Snapper. Nick Jones is (was) the Blazers Community Ambassador. 

barfo


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> Our Announcers.


Ah..OK, Thanks. The only announcers I hear out here are Mark Brown? and Rick ? and in the finals, Bill Walton and Tom Tolbert :no:.

Is this more cost cutting by the franchise ? like the 30% of workers...?


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> Not Snapper. Nick Jones is (was) the Blazers Community Ambassador.
> 
> barfo


WHEW!!! Thanks Barfo!! How did you find that out?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

there is a reason for everything...........



Is Ann Schotz still employed?


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yes, Steve Jones is not gone then.

:jump:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> WHEW!!! Thanks Barfo!! How did you find that out?


My name is Nick Jones.  





Oh, just kidding. Actually, it was pretty easy - I googled
Nick Jones Blazers, and found this:

Nick Jones (soon to be deleted, if they didn't fire the webmaster) 



> Nick Jones is the Blazers Community Ambassador. He is one of the Blazers most visible representatives in communities, schools and professional organizations throughout the state. During the season, more than 50,000 children in over 100 schools hear Nick speak on a variety of NBA initiatives including "PRIDE", "Stay in School" and "TEAMUP". Nick also speaks at numerous business and civic meetings throughout the year, plays on the Blazers Alumni Basketball team and is the spokesman for the Blazers Community Builders employee volunteer program.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>m_que01</b>!
> Yes, Steve Jones is not gone then.
> 
> :jump:


I'm not really getting all the hype....Is he a really good announcer or something ?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> Not Snapper. Nick Jones is (was) the Blazers Community Ambassador.
> 
> barfo


*breathes HUGE sigh of relief!*

Admittedly, I almost had a heart attack.  barfo, you are a very loyal man. Did you know that?

Three cheers for the Snapper!










:headbang:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> Admittedly, I almost had a heart attack.  barfo, you are a very loyal man. Did you know that?


No problem. Sleep well tonight... 

barfo


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

How is the firing of Nick Jones, our Community Ambassador, going to effect PR?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Who will say YEGA now, I know Sabas is gone..but still


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not really getting all the hype....Is he a really good announcer or something ?


Yes he's one of the best announcers out there.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Wait... but Pete Pranica *was* laid off?? CRAP!! Who is going to replace him? I mean, he is the finest when it comes to being a Blazer fanatic and homer. 

I really don't think ANYONE can fill his shoes. He will truly be missed!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> I mean, he is the finest when it comes to being a Blazer fanatic and homer.


To me, "homer" and "finest" ought not be linked.

If one disagrees, one should listen to Ken "Hawk" Harrelson call a White Sox game. It'll learn ya real good.

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not really getting all the hype....Is he a really good announcer or something ?


I like Snapper. I think he is the best Blazers announcer that we have. He has a very tv/radio friendly voice.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Nick is Steve's brother. Former Oregon player. I think Nick had a short NBA career also. But he worked tirelessly in the community and was a WONDERFUL representative for the Portland Trail Blazers. A terrible loss.

Pete is a TERRIBLE loss too. I hate to see it happen. These are very talented, hard working people that had NOTHING to do with the team losing 100 million. Once again - THIS SUCKS.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

crap. Pranica is my favorite announcer in the NBA. the guy is an astounding listener and a really bright conversationalist. 

Jones is pretty good, but IMO a little over-hyped on this board. Pete was the real deal. 

crap.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Well, we knew that this was going to be one crazy Summer, but who knew all this was going to happen. Does this mean that Fox is going to have to supply their own announcers for the Blazers? :krazy:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I doubt it. It will probably be Barrett/Jones on TV and Wheels/Rice on Radio.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> I doubt it. It will probably be Barrett/Jones on TV and Wheels/Rice on Radio.


I believe that Pete will land on his feet pretty well. He might not make the money that he did with the Blazers, but he's personable, likeable, and obviously (well, I'm assuming) a hard worker. 

Even though I'm sure his #1 love is doing pxp (or maybe not?) he could do sports radio. He knows his stuff, and does have a side of him that can be good on the radio.

I say this because he can't be worse than what we already have on the radio...


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

The must have not liked Pranica, because they team *has* to have an announcer. Steve Jones is color guy... we will still need a lead announcer.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

A sad day for employees, indeed, but Canzano's spin on it to end his column is pathetic, IMO:



> "I guess we're being held hostage by the tall guys," Melhorn says.
> 
> Ain't it the truth.


Umm... in the sense that everyone relies on the "tall guys" for the franchise to even exist, I guess they are/were being held hostage... but that's like saying you're being held hostage by the sun and can't go outside sometimes. If it weren't for the sun you wouldn't be alive. Similarly, if it weren't for the tall guys Paul Allen wouldn't own the team and/or the Blazers wouldn't exist so there would have been no job to have been laid off from.

Ed O.


----------



## RipCityJB (Jan 7, 2003)

It's not the tall guys that are holding anyone hostage...but the guaranteed contracts that the tall guys have. Of course the average Joe doesn't have the guaranteed contract and is easier to say hasta la vista to. Unfortunately that's the way it works...Blazers....Enron....the little guy always gets screwed first.

Imagine a sports world without guaranteed contracts. See ya Damon...Sheed, don't want to be The Man. Ok, we'll pay you like a second banana.....etc, etc. Pay for performance...what a concept.


----------

